# Trip to the Berry 9/4/08



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Myself and Nor-tah are heading out to the Berry Thursday for some koke's and bows. Probably have room for one or two more depending on gear. You'll need a float tube or pontoon, but it's an open invite. It's going to be a 1/2 day trip as I have to be back around noon. So send me a PM if you'd like to go. We are meeting at the mouth of Provo Canyon at 5am. I will be driving, but if anyone wants to tag along and take their own car we can caravan out. So let us know if you're interested.


PS, no psychos. I don't want to be chopped up in little pieces and used as bait. :shock: Oh and Not-tah I'll need some personal references as well as a copy of your driver's license. :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha man I know the feeling!!! I am the one whos nervous! Your signature says, "Can I punch you in the face"! Here is a list of my references....
Orvis1
Rapalahunter
bucksandducks
.45
Repeter
Flyfshr
houndog
LOAH
Jat83
holman
Deadicated1
deadicatedweim
singleshotman
uintaman
scientificangler
fishane
Thats all I can think of right now. Ok guys bring on the smart comments :roll: :lol: 
So who can go? Should be a blast!!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

If it were saturday I would come and bring the boat. But after this big medical bill I have now I will not be missing anymore work for the rest of the year. Nor-Tah is a good guy to fish with he knows his stuff and you will have fun!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I would recomment definately bringing some back up. Some people can get a little crazy out fishin in the woods :lol: 

First time I went with a couple guys from the forum, a couple of my buddies went. they thought it was wierd fishin with guys youve never met before. they said they werent there for the fishin, they were just there to make sure I didnt get raped. :rotfl:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea I know I went fishing with holman last winter and he brought a condom, really freaked me out....


----------



## netresult (Aug 22, 2008)

:shock: :? I'm going to bring my bear spray and sidearm when I come out in a couple of weeks WTF, lol :lol:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

netresult said:


> :shock: :? I'm going to bring my bear spray and sidearm when I come out in a couple of weeks WTF, lol :lol:


When you say come out?? WTF I think they should be more afraid of you. j/k :lol:

Orvis, Im not sure whether to more afraid of the guy who brings the condom, or the one that doesnt. Doesnt it give ya some sense of safety to know that if ya do get jumped by the stranger that atleast it will be safe? :rotfl:

Im just kidding of course. Im sure there are no serial killers, rapists,pedophiles, drug dealers or politicians that frequent this site. Better take the bear spray just incase. -BaHa!-


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

Sweet, I made Nor-tahs referance list -/O\- 
I'd love to join in on some koke action but what's up with the weekday stuff?

Nor-tah - bg and I are pushin for the big hike again this Sat. after those brookies.

ps we want pics of red kokes


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

FLYFSHR said:


> Sweet, I made Nor-tahs referance list -/O\-
> I'd love to join in on some koke action but what's up with the weekday stuff?
> 
> Nor-tah - bg and I are pushin for the big hike again this Sat. after those brookies.
> ...


The wife has a hard time with me being gone EVERY weekend! I have been fishing midweek while shes in school. I was stoked when I saw your name on the thread. Too bad you cant make it! I also work Saturday. We will get one more trip in before the snow!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

> heading out to the Berry Thursday for some koke's and bows.


too good for the cutts???


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Man some funny stuff here. :shock: Cutts are ok, I just forgot to put them in the title.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> I would recomment definately bringing some back up. Some people can get a little crazy out fishin in the woods :lol:
> 
> First time I went with a couple guys from the forum, a couple of my buddies went. they thought it was wierd fishin with guys youve never met before. they said they werent there for the fishin, they were just there to make sure I didnt get raped. :rotfl:


Your lucky your friends were there... orvis had packed along some k y for us in case they didnt show up :twisted: :wink: -)O(- seriously though I would love to hit up the berry with a group of you fine guys but I cant swing a weekday for a while either. We should get something going on a saturday.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I guess it's good and bad having a schedule that allows you to fish during the week. Not alot of people can go, but there isn't a lot of pressure. The KY and the condoms will be left at home, so don't worry. :shock:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> I guess it's good and bad having a schedule that allows you to fish during the week. Not alot of people can go, but there isn't a lot of pressure. The KY and the condoms will be left at home, so don't worry. :shock:


+1


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

Nor-tah - if you come home with a sore rear end, are you gonna tell anybody? :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Haha man I know the feeling!!! I am the one whos nervous! Your signature says, "Can I punch you in the face"! Here is a list of my references....
> Orvis1
> Rapalahunter
> bucksandducks
> ...


Hey.....don't be putting me for a reference....Jeffrey, Ted, Charles or whatever you're real name is... -)O(-

Kinda wish I was go'in with you guy's....


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

.45 said:


> Kinda wish I was go'in with you guy's....


Call in sick then man!!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

FLYFSHR said:


> Nor-tah - if you come home with a sore rear end, are you gonna tell anybody? :lol:


Hey FLYFSHR if he doesn't do you want to go next?? :wink:

_/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Haha man I know the feeling!!! I am the one whos nervous! Your signature says, "Can I punch you in the face"! Here is a list of my references....
> Orvis1
> Rapalahunter
> bucksandducks
> ...


But, did you pull credit yet? :wink:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> > I would recomment definately bringing some back up. Some people can get a little crazy out fishin in the woods :lol:
> ...


That is one on my list to hit this fall, let me know what saturday you can make it we will see if we can get a couple of guys to tag along. Maybe a 1/2 strawberry 1/2 cc trip? I am booked for the 20th but other than that am pretty open.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well sorry to disappoint, but the trip never happened. I got in a wreck on the way to p/u Nor-tah this morning. So now I have a totaled car and a broken collarbone. Plus the jerk wad doesn't have insurance and the police said he "might" have been impaired. So I'm out of commission for 6-8 wks. Oh and I still haven't found my cell phone. :twisted: But luckily all my gear was intact when I went to pick it up at the tow yard. Sucks to be me!! -)O(-


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Well sorry to disappoint, but the trip never happened. I got in a wreck on the way to p/u Nor-tah this morning. So now I have a totaled car and a broken collarbone. Plus the jerk wad doesn't have insurance and the police said he "might" have been impaired. So I'm out of commission for 6-8 wks. Oh and I still haven't found my cell phone. :twisted: But luckily all my gear was intact when I went to pick it up at the tow yard. Sucks to be me!! -)O(-


That does suck big time! No fishing, a wreck with a drunk guy, and a collarbone injury to boot!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

That's worse than 'sucks'........   

Glad you're okay man.......when you do heal up in December, you can go with them iceholes and go ice fishing..


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang dude, that is a bummer. Sorry about the collarbone, I feel your pain. I shattered mine in high school playin football, still got a plate in there. Hope you get better soon and everything gets situated with the wreck!


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Mcfly.
I've broken my left collar bone 3 times in the same place so I know how you feel.
I'm sure that dude will find himself in jail for a while and hopefully your insurance doesn't hassle you too much.

On the bright side, you were starting to scare me, but it looks as if I can let my guard down for 6-8 weeks.


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

That stinks. At least you can get some good fall fishing in.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

**** dude, did you punch him in the face? 

I broke mine once in a motorcycle accident, car pulled out in front of me, I panicked hit the breaks and did a triple ninja front flip to drop kick on my face. I tried to walk it off, but the fact I couldnt walk didnt help.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's a huge bummer. Good grief.

At least you knew your first aid, right?

I hope that guy goes to jail for a long time. What a dip! I'm guessing this was early morning? WTF is someone doing drinking THAT early? Possibly hung over?

Whatever the case, I'm glad you're alright. Heal quickly.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the kinds words fellas. I'm sure it won't be the whole 6-8 wks. The PD said the guy's BAC was .24. Had a good one going from the night before. Plus had a few "stimulants" in his blood so who knows. At least i get a new ride. :roll: 

And all the guys I'm playing Fantasy football against, I will still kick your arses!! Even with One arm. :mrgreen:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Man that sucks. I hope you have a full recovery ASAP. Drunk people that drive really piss me off -#&#*!-. I broke my collar bone back in the football days. Definately not fun.

Look at it on the bright side. Mabey Nortah was really a freaky Jason serial killer & god just decided it wasnt your time to go. Some things happen for a reason :lol:



> And all the guys I'm playing Fantasy football against, I will still kick your arses!! Even with One arm.


Not with your team :mrgreen: , Well have to see what happens. THis is my first time doing it so your all gonna kick my arse, But wasnt there a prize for last place :lol: ??


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Look at it on the bright side. Mabey Nortah was really a freaky Jason serial killer & god just decided it wasnt your time to go. Some things happen for a reason :lol:


Boy....ain't that the truth brother !!!

McFly...in time, I think you'll realize that accident was probably a blessing in disguise !!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

.45 said:


> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> > Look at it on the bright side. Mabey Nortah was really a freaky Jason serial killer & god just decided it wasnt your time to go. Some things happen for a reason :lol:
> ...


Ya, I will live to fish another day. I'm already reaping the blessings. I went looking for a new truck today!!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Man that sucks. I hope you have a full recovery ASAP. Drunk people that drive really **** me off -#&#*!-. I broke my collar bone back in the football days. Definately not fun.
> 
> Look at it on the bright side. Mabey Nortah was really a freaky Jason serial killer & god just decided it wasnt your time to go. Some things happen for a reason :lol:
> 
> ...


Gee thanks.... :roll:


----------

